# Neutering and teeth extraction



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! It's been a while... Dexter is now almost 10 months old and doing really good! He's now potty trained with occasional accidents but he's a good boy... Monday morning he's getting neutered and also getting his baby teeth extracted because he never lost them.... I'm really worried about him going under I know he'll be fine but it really scares me! I feel like he's so little and needs me to stand with him the whole time! Ugh my baby









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of mine were neutered or spayed at around 6 or 7 months. They also had baby teeth extracted. Dexter will do fine. The hardest part will be keeping him from jumping around once he gets home. Dexter is a cutie!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll have to do thisin Aug/Sept..... I know how you must feel!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Did mine @ 9months. He did fine & never bothered his stitches. Teeth also & undescended testes. He had started humping my arm but after he was fixed stopped that behavior. Still pees like a girl but not around other dogs. Don't sweat it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We all feel anxious when our babies go in for their neuter/spay, but it seems to be much harder on us Malt Moms than on the fluffs themselves.

I know that you will be happy when you get the call from the Vet that it's over and Dexter is doing fine. 

Will be praying for him on Monday and for you too.


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone! We're home now he's very loopy and just wants to sleep he doesn't wanna eat yet so I can't give him the pain med but he seems to be doing ok just very tired... Everything went good but I still hate to see him like this </3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dexter_themaltese said:


> Thank you very much everyone! We're home now he's very loopy and just wants to sleep he doesn't wanna eat yet so I can't give him the pain med but he seems to be doing ok just very tired... Everything went good but I still hate to see him like this </3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When Bimmer got his neuter he was quiet but the next am he was back to normal. The hardest part was not letting him go up and down stairs and not to jump around. But he didn't have any teeth pulled .. so maybe that makes it a tad bit worse....


----------



## Dexter_themaltese (Nov 3, 2013)

Chardy said:


> When Bimmer got his neuter he was quiet but the next am he was back to normal. The hardest part was not letting him go up and down stairs and not to jump around. But he didn't have any teeth pulled .. so maybe that makes it a tad bit worse....



Yeah he's still loopy today... More awake than yesterday but not himself yet... He finally ate a little bit this morning and he's drinking lots of water which is comforting for me lol he just looks so sad it breaks my heart 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope he feels better tomorrow. It never hurts to call your vet and make sure they note it all. All dogs react different to anesthesia and meds. Both of mine were neutered and spayed on the same day- as a matter of fact it was later afternoon before Bimmer was done and I was able to bring them home at 8:30 pm that night. My vet assured me that she didn't think that they needed any more pain meds but to call in the am if I thought they did. Both were doing great so I didn't need to give any. Only pain meds were administered in IV. Sometimes, pain meds can be more taxing on the liver and that also can make them loopy and not want to eat.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I gave mine the pain med as ordered by the vet. I know it was several days. They cannot talk to us & I believe they do have pain. The pain med relaxes them and allows them to heal more quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

